# Best Probiotics for Gas?



## trying2bebrave

When it comes to IBS, gas and bloating are my two biggest problems, and they seem to be big problems for many other people on this site. Like IBS, gas and bloating affect everyone differently, so if you're going to discuss a certain probiotic you tried, please describe your symptoms too!Personally, my gas doesn't have a smell, but it certainly makes a noise and it's difficult to hold in. I usually don't have any gas in the morning, but beginning an hour or so before lunch I pass gas every 2 to 3 minutes for the rest of the day. This trend occurs every day. I've tried acidofolus (sp?), Digestive Advantage, and Activia (with a lactaid - I'm lactose intolerant) with no luck. I've yet to find something that works for me.So my question is, which probiotics work the best (or the worst, if you haven't found anything that works yet) for you? Which probiotics have decreased/increased your gas and/or bloating symptoms? How long have you been taking these probiotics for?Thanks for your help! I hope we can figure this out!


----------



## IanRamsay

HiBifidus family probiotics have very good results in general, especially Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, but sadly you may have to try a few before you get the right one or mix of probiotics to settle the wind. it is important to give them a good 10 days though as it may take this long to see any results.also, you may want to avoid any probiotic with FOS or inulin in it as this may make the wind worse.cheersIan


----------



## trying2bebrave

Hi IanRamsay!Thanks so much for your reply! I'm looking online for Bifidus products right now. There seems to be a lot of hype about Align. I checked the Align website and it said that Align contains Bifidobacterium infantis 35624. Do you have any opinion on this product? I see it advertised everywhere on these forums. It sounds too good to be true...


----------



## IanRamsay

Hi MateThe 53624 isnt a wonder drug! but it has had a very good result consistently in clinical trials and i have seen it do good things with Intestinal problems of all kinds. i have also seen it do nothing at all, so go in to it with an open mind and give it a fair shot. you can get all of teh probiotics in align much cheeper in their own strains seperately, so shop around. cheersIan


----------



## birdybird

I have tried several different kinds, but always come back to a brand called Reuteri. This just seems to be the best probiotic for me. I once tried Culturelle and the cramping, bloating were so bad, I had to stop. I later found out that Culturelle can do that to some people. Bottom line, you just have to shop around and find which one works best for your particular "gut"


----------



## Kathleen M.

I've usedProbiotica which got sold but the Lactobacillus Reuteri sold by another company is the same strain and also works for me.AlignDigestive AdvantageGNC's Potent AcidiophilusandJarrodophilus are all ones that worked for me.I tolerate the FOS in the Jarrodophilus that I used but some people do not.


----------

